# 2001 Volkswagen bettle



## Bluesz_ (May 31, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a 2001 vw beetle sitting in my parking lot with a epc issue. It's been on for a while and the car is sluggish, sometimes it would go over 25 mph and sometimes it wouldn't past 5mph. It only comes on when I accelerate full throttle. I did a scan and I came up with 2 faults. Throttle body was replaced 6 months ago. Does the throttle body need to be realigned? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17950/P1542/005442


----------

